# New Bigfoot DNA Announcement Today



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Very interesting things being uncovered with this. Its a cool time to be alive 

URGENT announcement from Igor Burtsev …

"International Center of Hominology (Russia)
Urgent!

The DNA analysis of the Bigfoot/Sasquatch specimen conducted by Dr. Melba Ketchum the head of DNA Diagnostics, Timpson, TX, USA has been over!

Team of American scientists led by Dr. Melba Ketchum for five years has analyzed 109 purported samples of such creatures. The study has sequenced DNA of a novel North American hominin, commonly called Bigfoot or Sasquatch.

There were a large number of laboratories associated with this study including academic, private and government laboratories in which blind testing was utilized to avoid prejudice in testing. Great time and care was taken in the forensic laboratories to assure no contamination occurred with any of the samples utilized in this study.

After 5 years of this study the scientists can finally answer the question of what sasquatch really is. It is human like us only different, a hybrid of a human with unknown species. Early field research shows that the Bigfoot/Sasquatches are massively intelligent which has enabled them to avoid detection to a large extent. They are different than us, however human nonetheless.

The hybridization event could not have occurred more than 15000 years ago according to the mitochondrial data in some samples. Origin of this hominin was probably Middle Eastern/Eastern Europe and Europe originally though other geographic areas are not excluded.

The manuscript associated with this study has been submitted to a scientific reviewed magazine.

For years people have refused to believe they exist. Now that we know that they are real, it is up to us to protect them from those that would hunt or try to capture them for research or for sport. They should be left alone to live as they live now. After all, they are our relatives.

At this time, analysis of the Sasquatch genomes is still ongoing. Further data will be presented in the future following this original study. Additionally, analysis of various hair samples purportedly from Siberian Wildman are being tested in an effort to determine if relatedness exists between the Sasquatch and Russian Wildman.

Dr. Igor Burtsev,
Head of International Center of Hominology,
Moscow, Russia +7(916)812-6253
[email protected] "

https://www.facebook.com/russian.yeti

November 23, 2012

The DNA Project/Update

It's been many months that myself and members of our team have silently watched the progress of our Bigfoot DNA Project under the guidance of Dr. Melba Ketchum. Silence in this research arena tends to push outsiders to make rash and irresponsible comments. In the technology world, silence about projects is routine, expected and is part of the landscape. In the bigfoot world, people in the past have been boisterous with wild claims, accusations and irresponsible behavior the norm. Our group (North America Bigfoot Search) has been trying to live by a different standard, a professional standard that the rest of the world understands and appreciates.

In the last twelve months you have seen a variety of groups suddenly take interest in bigfoot DNA. Where was that interest four years ago when we started our DNA Project? Dr. Jeff Meldrum has gone to Europe with his interest and utilized the resources of Oxford University in an attempt to develop a DNA sequence on Bigfoot. A weekly show about bigfoot also has just recently found an interest in bigfoot DNA and is trying to exploit this avenue, and there are others. There is not one group that has developed the scientific team and the high number of quality specimens to even come close to what North America Bigfoot Search and Dr. Ketchum's team of esteemed scientists have accomplished.

The public perception of bigfoot, sasquatch and wild men is about to change forever. It has always been our belief that there would come a time when researchers would no longer be calling them animals, apes and human type gorillas, those statements will be reserved for re-runs of your favorite screamers and tree bangers. Yes, you are reading this correctly, times are about to change. I have consistently stated that we are close to a release date. We are very, very close.

Dr. Ketchum and her team of scientists and laboratories have been able to sequence three complete genomes, getting identical results independently verified by different labs. This is not a casual everyday finding, this will cause the scientific community to stand up and take notice. Many people have claimed to know what our results were, nearly everyone was wrong, even some high profile media people that have just recently made comments, all were wrong.

Dr. Ketchum originally found the combination to unlock bigfoot DNA and utilized top scientists in various fields to validate her results. The results were independently verified with the group silently sitting on these findings for months, as the results were validated a third and fourth time. Remember, this isn't one total genome sequence; it's three with dozens and dozens of other findings validating the results. The exact number of specimens, the number of mitochondrial results and the specifics of the scientific white paper will be released very, very soon. The paper is very complex and filled with amazing findings.

Before the world is enveloped in bigfoot, sasquatch mania and we lose sight of the real hero's of this project, I need to address a few of the VERY best researchers in the world. Scott Carpenter, Richard Hucklebridge, Rob Alley and Harvey Pratt have contributed to the knowledge base of the scientists in a way never before accomplished. It was the vision and professional manner that these fine men have and the ability to overcome public ridicule and outright hostility that changed the course of the understanding of bigfoot forever. Where the majority of bigfoot researchers failed in getting specimens on multiple occasions utilizing innovative methods, these men did it.

The one person that was able to unlock the safe to understanding bigfoot DNA, Dr. Melba Ketchum. Where every other scientist gave up and claimed contamination, Dr. Ketchum continued to move forward. Where every other scientist was unable to turn the corner, Dr. Ketchum did. This lady did not understand the word "defeat," she is a true pioneer in her field!

We need to express a sincere "Thank You" to the dozens of others who politely and professionally contributed to our project and the pool of specimens. We could not have done this without you!! Your patience and adherence to the Non-Disclosure Agreement shows your belief in the project and your stoic professionalism.

The days ahead are going to be exciting.

North America Bigfoot Search
Happy Holidays

David Paulides
Director

http://www.nabigfoot...igfootblog.html


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

lol…GIVE us the summary…DID THEY FIND him?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ya ,,, I think so


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

lol….I was so excited to get some news…but then I just could not read all of that…still cant…too tired…

Actually I dont need there evidence…I saw him last week surfing off 42 street in Newport Beach.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This indicates ******************** sapiens was not able to kill all of our ancient relatives with our capacity for unnecessary violence.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I will be interested to see what happens when the findings are further scrutinized. I found the DNA part interesting when it was reported a couple weeks ago. They present a strong case. I just am curious if what they discovered will truly be bigfoot or another species we were previously unaware of.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

What is so exciting about the big foot DNA. They were discovered in our snow fields years ago and are thriving.
Very intelligent people/creatures, some run and own the Big Foot Chalet at Falls Creek. I have seen them and it is right "they do have big feet" but was surprised at their medium size build.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

WOW. A threat of science under a pile of turds. Sorry. Someone is trying to make some money here. -Jack


----------



## tbandikoot (Sep 7, 2011)

These "scientist" won't open their research for peer review. That about as bad as claiming you found a genie in a bottle, but can't show anyone out of fear of if it escaping. So how do you prove it then?

Not saying Bigfoot exists or doesn't, but if you want to prove its the existince hen have scientific proof that can be peer reviewed. That is science.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

doubters.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan, I think Bart found him for you.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

That is the clearest evidence I have seen to date.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

For those of us/we who do not believe, go to the Anchorage, Alaska IAP terminal. Somewhere in one of the passenger arrival rotundas is a GIANT brown bear reaching for the roof. As I remember it, I think that sucker is about 18 feet tall! If this is not Sasquatch there is no such thing.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Why is it that we get hundreds, thousands of sightings, and no hunter ever, in any country, in the history of man has never taken one of these down? Could it be they just aren't there??? There are over a million hunters every season in the Midwest and West alone, not to mention the hundreds of Forest Rangers who just about LIVE in the woods. Why no capture, harvesting thinking it might be a bear, etc.? 
If you take the period between WWII and now, you probably have had a good 50 MILLION hunters in the woods, many of which are great marksmen and outstanding trackers. Nada, nothing. Just one or two camera shots of blurry things and no harvest. Something smells here…and it ain't the Sasquatch.

Same with the alien thing. Thousands, tens of thousands of sightings, camera footage, blah, blah, and no one has one piece of concrete evidence anywhere.

I vote for the money making scheme…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dan is this a home video of you?

MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL and to ALL a good night-when Santa says all--I think that is evidence he believes in things we dont always see…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I found him down under


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Another view:
http://doubtfulnews.com/tag/melba-ketchum/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This species is a new discovery in our midst. Bigfoot may very will be next ;-)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

That looks like Sarah Palin


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

That looks like Sarah Palin

If you are referring to the one with the glasses and the gun, I believe you are correct.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty sure he is real. I think he works for a beef jerky company.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha who wrote this…

The DNA analysis of the Bigfoot/Sasquatch specimen conducted by Dr. Melba Ketchum the head of DNA Diagnostics, Timpson, TX, USA has been over!

"has been over"...sounds like it was written by CNN, they have the worst grammar and I'm no grammar nazi, just know better.

Anyway, back to poor old SAS, we go way back, love/hate relationship. Will share pics later, not allowed onsite Federal.

But yes, the Yeti is real, very real, I have detailed photographic evidence.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

*DaN*- Is it just possible that you have the dreaded "Big-*FOOT FETISH*"?

Just joking. Had to say it. I believe they exist. My late father-in-law encountered a "nest" or "covey" of them in Concordia Parish, Louisiana in the late '40's. He read only westerns and had only an eighth grade education and had never read anything about them. He only described them to me when he was telling me about a deer hunt he was on. He said he tried to enter a "cane brake" on the Mississippi River levee to find a deer he had shot, but ran into the cane. He said that the cane was too thick to walk through, so he climbed up on the mats of dead cane that had fallen, then been pushed up by the younger cane. He said that he fell through to the ground and fell in the middle of "a bunch of monkeys". He said that they scattered like a covey of quail through the cane and said that they were about four feet tall and were whistling as they ran. He said, "And, Joe, them wuz the stinkin'est bastards I ever smelt." (sic) He said that they were running on two feet, not four, like an animal, but they looked like monkeys. This description jibed with what I had read about them, especially the "whistle" and the "odor".

Judging from what I have read about them (and I have read a lot) there seem to be smaller versions of them. One book I read said that there were at least four types: the Yeti of the Himalayas, Sasquatch of the Pacific Northwest, the smaller type in Arkansas, Louisiana and The Big Thicket of East Texas and an even smaller one in Central and Northern South America.

I don't know, but believe that it is possible.

Y'all figger it out while you're
Having a good'un

Joe


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nampa, Idaho was named after Bigfoot.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

dreaded "Big-FOOT FETISH"? ... *naw*, just keeping myself entertained.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

I dunno, man, you sho nuff gotta lotta bigfoot stuff. Looks like a fetish to me.

Really, this interests me. I have been a YetiSasquatchABSMBigFootStinkinBastard fan for a long time. I am afraid that the first person to encounter one will shoot him, gut him, skin him and make a rug out of him, though.

Thanks for friendin' me

Have a good'un

Joe


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Olympia Beer Offers $1,000,000 to Anyone who Finds 'Irrefutable Evidence' of Bigfoot

I'm pretty sure they are confident that drunk people have a hard time finding irrefutable evidence of ANYTHING.

I think thier money is safe.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

that is awesome. i think they are safe…UNLESS DAN gets all his evidence in!


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

The magician James Randi has a 1 Million Dollar Challenge for proof of paranormal activities or the efficacy of homeopathy and other BS (bad science). He started it when a million dollars was LOT of money - he still has his million dollars. I know what my next six-pack will be now. -Jack


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

